# [update] DAE fixed this



## rapmarks (Nov 21, 2015)

Just checked into Nautical Watch Beach Resort through DAE and debating whether to drive home tonight or wait until the morning.
this is by far the worst exchange we have ever had, and it makes places I complained about look nice.  musty smell, very tiny, low ceilings, pull chains on lights, 50's bathroom and decor.  and to top it off we are handed a picture of a prowler and are to call the police immediately upon seeing him. 
Seating arrangement is basically a very small sofa bed in the kitchen.  
Of course, you can't reach DAE til Monday Arizona time, so we will be long gone by the time they get our message.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 21, 2015)

Yikes!  Can you get a last minute exchange somewhere else?  I have an II AC expiring in January.  It's yours if you can use it.  I only see Orlando, Cocoa Beach and Daytona Beach right now.

Is this the place?  Funny that one reviewer gave it 5 stars.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Vacation...atch_Beach_Resort-Belleair_Beach_Florida.html


----------



## am1 (Nov 21, 2015)

I have a 3 bedroom presidential at Bonnet Creek listed in the last minute board with check in for 6 and 7 nights tonight.  You would be the first ones staying in the unit as the whole tower has been renovated this fall and just opened yesterday.  A complete opposite of what you are reporting.


----------



## Beefnot (Nov 21, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> Just checked into Nautical Watch Beach Resort through DAE and debating whether to drive home tonight or wait until the morning.
> this is by far the worst exchange we have ever had, and it makes places I complained about look nice.  musty smell, very tiny, low ceilings, pull chains on lights, 50's bathroom and decor.  and to top it off we are handed a picture of a prowler and are to call the police immediately upon seeing him.
> Seating arrangement is basically a very small sofa bed in the kitchen.
> Of course, you can't reach DAE til Monday Arizona time, so we will be long gone by the time they get our message.



That is terrible. Just curious, what prompted the highly adventurous exchange into a timeshare with zero TUG reviews and little other internet info about it? Also, perhaps they assigned you a garbage unit, and there may be another more acceptable unit on property that you can complain your way into?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 21, 2015)

This is the most recent review I found when I googled the resort:



> Greta Odister
> 5 months ago-
> Not a place that I would recommend to my worse enemy.    The mold was horrible, the carper was ancient and had been patched together with all kinds of carpet.    The room smelled musky, moldy.   Mold was in the shower, the bathroom sink, refrigerator and dishwasher.    It looked like something out of the 60's the furnishings, etc.    We did not stay, called Exchange company and made them find us another place.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 21, 2015)

we did call and ask for a different room, but they claim they are full.   One other unit with people right now.

why did I take it.     they assured me it was terrific.   they canceled on me last April on the day we were checking in, I paid to extend the week, and this is the only thing they came up with.   we are staying tonight, and see if we make it through the night.
I need an emoticon of me hitting myself on the head right now.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 21, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> we did call and ask for a different room, but they claim they are full.   One other unit with people right now.
> 
> why did I take it.     they assured me it was terrific.   they canceled on me last April on the day we were checking in, I paid to extend the week, and this is the only thing they came up with.   we are staying tonight, and see if we make it through the night.
> I need an emoticon of me hitting myself on the head right now.



It is thanksgiving week.... your options are only going to get worse. Document everything as well as you can as to the condition of the resort and whatnot, and Run like the plague is there.... Terrific for a 3rd world country maybe... by USA standards, the place looks like it rents room by the hour.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 21, 2015)

we will probably go home, and be happy to be back there.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 21, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> we will probably go home, and be happy to be back there.


Review the resort here on tug so that you can save someone else from making your mistake. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimster (Nov 21, 2015)

*Disappointed*

I sympathize with you.  I have found that DAE resorts are a very mixed bag.  Some are very nice.  Some are terrible.  You have to be careful and read reviews before selecting one.  We recently stayed at Macombe Beach Resort in the Keys and it was not very good either.  

On the other hand, we stayed at a very nice resort on Sanibel Island and in Riviera Maya and all were DAE exchanges.  Of course, they had 10 inches of snow in Crystal Lake.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 21, 2015)

Jimster said:


> I sympathize with you.  I have found that DAE resorts are a very mixed bag.  Some are very nice.  Some are terrible.  You have to be careful and read reviews before selecting one.  We recently stayed at Macombe Beach Resort in the Keys and it was not very good either.
> 
> On the other hand, we stayed at a very nice resort on Sanibel Island and in Riviera Maya and all were DAE exchanges.  Of course, they had 10 inches of snow in Crystal Lake.


If the person who exhanged thar sespool of a week is staying at a nice resort... then they are definitely comming out ahead. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Nov 21, 2015)

I am nervous have a week at Lehigh Acres at the end of next month, used DAE too! Hope our resort is in better shape?
Silentg


----------



## Jimster (Nov 21, 2015)

silentg said:


> I am nervous have a week at Lehigh Acres at the end of next month, used DAE too! Hope our resort is in better shape?
> Silentg



First of all, I have NEVER been there.  But i turned down that very same week myself.  My daughter lives in nearby Naples and she tells  me this is not a very good neighborhood.  From everything I read, it is not terrible but it has a very old demographic.


----------



## flexible (Nov 21, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> Just checked into Nautical Watch Beach Resort through DAE and debating whether to drive home tonight or wait until the morning.
> this is by far the worst exchange we have ever had, and it makes places I complained about look nice.  musty smell, very tiny, low ceilings, pull chains on lights, 50's bathroom and decor.  and to top it off we are handed a picture of a prowler and are to call the police immediately upon seeing him.
> Seating arrangement is basically a very small sofa bed in the kitchen.
> Of course, you can't reach DAE til Monday Arizona time, so we will be long gone by the time they get our message.



The manager at one of the sister properties told me last year that most of the units in the buildings were condos owned by individuals that contracted
Liberte Management Group of Pineallis Islands Inc. to manage their units for rental income while they were not using the units. Some owners use their Florida condos part of the year and allow the management company to rent the remaining time. Perhaps the owner of the unit you were assigned has not maintained it to the standards you are accustomed to. This is not unique to DAE. RCI contacts condo owners in high demand locations and manages available inventory in a similar fashion.

http://capriceresortflorida.com lists six resorts
We booked Caprice Resort because it was close to an event we were attending
DAE called me a week before our scheduled check in date to notify me that we had beenre-accommodated to Vistas on the Gulf half a mile further down Gulf Blvd.
Management was terrific. 
Accommodations were great.
Perhaps you can drive to the other five properties listed, speak to their managers and request complimentary accommodations DAE has the opportunity to respond Monday morning Arizona time. DAE has always been very professional and helpful in my many years exchanging with them.

Best wishes.
Flex


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 22, 2015)

silentg said:


> I am nervous have a week at Lehigh Acres at the end of next month, used DAE too! Hope our resort is in better shape?
> Silentg


Lehigh was fine when we stayed there .   it was back in 2003.  I would trade for there right now.  the kitchen, dining area and living room area here would fit int he bathroom at the Lehigh studio unit.


----------



## presley (Nov 22, 2015)

DebBrown said:


> Is this the place?  Funny that one reviewer gave it 5 stars.



That reviewer has only done one review. You can usually toss those out when reading Tripadvisor, Yelp, etc. The 2 star review came from someone who has done over 60 reviews. I'd go with whatever that person said.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 22, 2015)

presley said:


> That reviewer has only done one review. You can usually toss those out when reading Tripadvisor, Yelp, etc. The 2 star review came from someone who has done over 60 reviews. I'd go with whatever that person said.




and unfortunately, I booked this unit long before the 2 star review, and I think the two star is generous.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 22, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> we will probably go home, and be happy to be back there.



Sounds like you gave up here, and then in a later post it appears you're going to try and get a different exchange on Monday with DAE?  Are you still at Nautical?  I'm starting to get confused.  Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 22, 2015)

Interesting to note that this resort also exchanges through II (the quality resort exchange company).


----------



## silentg (Nov 22, 2015)

This brings up the question, how often do exchange companies check resorts to see if they are keeping the places up to standards? Do they rely on member reviews, complaints, raves, or do they have reps that go to the resorts to check them out? I used to have a RTU at a small timeshare in Vermont it was affiliated with II. Then when owners( management) abandoned the place, we were kicked out of II. A few years later after another company bought the resort, we were allowed to join RCI. I always bought my own memberships which I was glad I did, because the same thing happened again and the resort was kicked out of RCI. I already had a confirmed exchange, that RCI tried to cancel. I spoke to a supervisor said it was unfair not to honor my exchange, since I had always paid my membership and maintence fees. They let me keep my exchange. But for 2 years we were not able to use our resort. Now the resort is in 4 th or 5th ownership management and have made major improvents (ha ha) are back with RCI but my RTU is over, I stayed 2 extra years due to losing them during the time they were closed. Sent them a note saying it was fun but it's not me its you, so we are done. BTW this did not deter me from buying other timeshares just not that one, I learned a lot from that experience!
Silentg


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 22, 2015)

we stayed overnight, and drove around the area.   debating to call DAE again tomorrow, or just head home. I am hoping they would return our exchange fee. 
as my husband said, we are sitting in the kitchen.  the tv is 90 degrees to the side.    there is a wall air conditioner and it is making the ceiling light shake, the ceiling is six and a half feet high and slopes down to six feet
we are now back home, long drive.


----------



## flexible (Nov 22, 2015)

silentg said:


> This brings up the question, how often do exchange companies check resorts to see if they are keeping the places up to standards? Do they rely on member reviews, complaints, raves, or do they have reps that go to the resorts to check them out?



I have lost count of how many DAE/RCI/II exchanges we have done but it is not uncommon that our timeshare deposits result in exchanges that are not associated with timeshare companies. The units in the same building vary depending on whether the owner maintains it. The management company could tell the owner of the unit that RapMarks was assigned is no longer acceptable. 

Rapmarks commented on another website forum _"The office said some people check in, and immediately return the key and leave. Doesn't DAE check the places out at all."_ That would be an easy way for a management company to yield higher revenue. I wonder if DAE will respond to this thread online on Monday because the situation seems highly unusual and if I remember correctly DAE had an afterhours emergency number where they would return phone calls if I am not confusing them with another one of our timeshare companies.

DAE: Our August 2014 DAE exchange into Villas on the Gulf managed by the same company that manages Nautilus Watch and other properties) was perfect.

DAE: Phuket, Thailant exchange was a hotel

RCI: Cambodia exchange was a hotel

RCI: In Beijing, China I suspect the RCI exchanged into in 2012 was really a hotel or condo complex. 

RCI: Venice, Italy - is really a management company that advertises that homeowners can rent spare rooms, full apartments, mother in law units etc to them which they try to rent for top dollar cash but also list in RCI Points as a back up.


----------



## presley (Nov 22, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> we stayed overnight, and drove around the area.   debating to call DAE again tomorrow, or just head home. I am hoping they would return our exchange fee.



Refund the fee isn't good enough. They need to refund *and* give you another exchange. Think about all your other costs involved, even if it was only gasoline to drive there and back. 

The fact that they don't have a weekend/after hours number for emergencies like this is deplorable.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 22, 2015)

presley said:


> Refund the fee isn't good enough. They need to refund *and* give you another exchange. Think about all your other costs involved, even if it was only gasoline to drive there and back.
> 
> The fact that they don't have a weekend/after hours number for emergencies like this is deplorable.



that is the point, if I could have reached them we might have been moved.  I am back home, feel I wasted a lot of time, and also passed up tickets to a LPGA tournament, and other events.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 23, 2015)

Good news,   heard from Brandon at DAE.   They are refunding my exchange fee, giving me back my week, and extending the time I can use it.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 23, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> Good news,   heard from Brandon at DAE.   They are refunding my exchange fee, giving me back my week, and extending the time I can use it.




Good for you and good for DAE...  I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## presley (Nov 23, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> Good news,   heard from Brandon at DAE.   They are refunding my exchange fee, giving me back my week, and extending the time I can use it.



That is great! Hopefully, the can ding the "resort" somehow.


----------



## Ask DAE (Nov 23, 2015)

*We are very sorry for all the inconvenience to Pat & Ronald.*

We want to extent our sincere apologies to Pat & Ronald for all the inconvenience caused and for spoiling their week away.  Unfortunately we're not able to go back in time and correct the situation, but we can do much better for Pat & Ronald next time.  With any sort of problem like this, even when it comes to situations or events outside of our control, we will always do our best to accommodate our members expectations and level of satisfaction with their timeshare product and the services we offer to add value and benefit.  Pat did leave a message after hours, but didn't call the emergency number so of course we were not aware of the situation until we came into the office this morning (Monday).  We recognize that everyone's expectations and opinions of resorts can vary considerably.  What is good for one person, doesn't necessarily suit another.  We do always recommend that members do a bit of research for themselves before accepting an exchange, or bonus or rental, to ascertain if the resort will suit their personal needs and expectations.

What we can advise is that following Pat & Ronald's experiences, we have already in contact directly with the resort, and plan to touch base later today with the Management company this resort falls under the control of and see what they have to say.  If immediate improvements can't be made, then we may need to pull the resort from our services.  Issues to do with cleanliness are easy to address, but more major issues that require substantial funds for refurbishment comes down to the HOA and the owners and what they are prepared to do to keep their resort up to date for the enjoyment of themselves and all guests who stay.  

So to end, DAE will continue to provide the widest possible choice of exchange properties and make them available to our global members to chose what will make their vacation live up to their expectations. And above all, we will continue to try our hardest to provide great customer service.

Francis Taylor
CEO


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 23, 2015)

I did not hear an emergency number.   We did ask twice if we could be moved, and we called the number on the management company's website, where a very nice lady told me that people who could deal with it wouldn't be there til Monday.
I sent Brandon a few pictures,  but they don't convey how dark and dreary, and just plain odd the room was. In addition the slanted ceiling, starting at 7 feet and going down to six feet, and the floors being uneven, and the kind of musty odor didn't help


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 23, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> I did not hear an emergency number.   We did ask twice if we could be moved, and we called the number on the management company's website, where a very nice lady told me that people who could deal with it wouldn't be there til Monday.
> I sent Brandon a few pictures,  but they don't convey how dark and dreary, and just plain odd the room was. In addition the slanted ceiling, starting at 7 feet and going down to six feet, and the floors being uneven, and the kind of musty odor didn't help
> View attachment 2376



Boy, that IS odd. Wonder how they attached the furniture to the ceiling? I'd want outta there too. It ain't normal regardless of how it smelled.  

Jim


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 23, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Boy, that IS odd. Wonder how they attached the furniture to the ceiling? I'd want outta there too. It ain't normal regardless of how it smelled.
> 
> Jim


the picture looks upside down but when you click on it it is right side up.

and did I also mention the trespasser.    they gave us his booking photo from the police department and if we saw him we were to call the police immediately.     the stairs came up right past our window, so we had to keep the curtains closed.


----------



## silentg (Nov 23, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> Good news,   heard from Brandon at DAE.   They are refunding my exchange fee, giving me back my week, and extending the time I can use it.



Now that's  great! Next question where do you want to go next?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 23, 2015)

Ask DAE said:


> We want to extent our sincere apologies to Pat & Ronald for all the inconvenience caused and for spoiling their week away.  Unfortunately we're not able to go back in time and correct the situation, but we can do much better for Pat & Ronald next time.  With any sort of problem like this, even when it comes to situations or events outside of our control, we will always do our best to accommodate our members expectations and level of satisfaction with their timeshare product and the services we offer to add value and benefit.  Pat did leave a message after hours, but didn't call the emergency number so of course we were not aware of the situation until we came into the office this morning (Monday).  We recognize that everyone's expectations and opinions of resorts can vary considerably.  What is good for one person, doesn't necessarily suit another.  We do always recommend that members do a bit of research for themselves before accepting an exchange, or bonus or rental, to ascertain if the resort will suit their personal needs and expectations.
> 
> What we can advise is that following Pat & Ronald's experiences, we have already in contact directly with the resort, and plan to touch base later today with the Management company this resort falls under the control of and see what they have to say.  If immediate improvements can't be made, then we may need to pull the resort from our services.  Issues to do with cleanliness are easy to address, but more major issues that require substantial funds for refurbishment comes down to the HOA and the owners and what they are prepared to do to keep their resort up to date for the enjoyment of themselves and all guests who stay.
> 
> ...



I'm very impressed that you came on here to address this situation...


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 23, 2015)

For future reference, if you call the DAE 800 number, it asks you to select "9" for their after hours emergency number.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 23, 2015)

Glad to hear the situation was resolved to your satisfaction. Good job DAE.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 24, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm very impressed that you came on here to address this situation...



DAE has supported TUG for a very long time and we welcome their personalized presence here!

its great when our members support them back!


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 24, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> For future reference, if you call the DAE 800 number, it asks you to select "9" for their after hours emergency number.


boy am I sorry i went to the leave a message feature and didn't continue listening.
But we made the decision that we were too uncomfortable there to stay for the week, and we don't regret the decision.  chances were pretty slim on finding something open during a holiday week.


----------

